# Shell dweller ID



## shelliefreak6 (Dec 19, 2018)

I just set a new Shellie tank and put these 3 in there. The guy at the fish shop said they are multis. They don't really look like multis *** seen. Can anybody identify them if they are multis or something else? I don't want to put more multis ok if that's not what they are.


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

They are not "Multis"... compare them to pics of 'Lamprologus' shell dwellers, hard to tell what markings there are, they are true shell dwellers similar to Ocellatus.


----------



## shelliefreak6 (Dec 19, 2018)

Ok thanks I'll check it out. Here's Some more pics.


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

It sort of looks like Lepidiolamprologus meeli or maybe L. hecqui.


----------



## shelliefreak6 (Dec 19, 2018)

They do look very similar to those.


----------

